

Why IBM Will Win the War With Amazon Web Services - apapli
http://m.cio.com/article/742861/Why_IBM_Will_Win_the_War_With_Amazon_Web_Services

======
dClauzel
So a guy involve with IBM is (honestly?) saying that it will kick the ass of
its competitor?

Nothing here to see, move along.

